# Advice about Introducing a New Puppy



## Candy (Dec 23, 2009)

Right now we have Kiwi who is a 1 1/2 year old female Maltese. To me, she's the dream dog. She listens, well behaved, hardly ever barks... I guess my only complaint would be that's she's a VERY fussy eater. I cook for her.

We decided to get another puppy. I have a few worries about it... worried that she will change, or be jealous mostly. She's definitely a "leader" type dog and not a follower. She's very energetic, happy and never aggressive.

I'm almost SURE that we want another breed and most likely it will be a Maltipoo. Also, I'm almost sure that we wanted to get another female.

So my questions are:

1. Is getting another female a good idea? Do they tend to get along with each other?

2. What is the best way to introduce them to each other?

3. How can I avoid jealousy and make sure they're both happy?

4. Are there any other tips or information that would be helpful to me?


----------



## Candy (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone>


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have 4 fluffs. Introductions went slowly. The older dogs would sniff and get to know the puppy and the puppy would do the same. People suggest letting them meet on neutral ground. I just took mine in another room, that they're not usually in. My biggest concern is not aggression from the older digs. It's the size and rough play. My Dewey is 15 weeks old. I allow him to play one at a time with mine. He is the rough one , not the older ones. They are teaching him not to bite. Give your older dog lots of attention , take it slowly, and supervise play time. I've always had multiple fluffs, and it works out just fine. Oh and welcome to SM!! I think that there are more people on lune during the week, so I'm sure that you'll get many more responses.I have x2 females and 2 males. I didn't have a problem. We would love to see pics of Kiwi and new puppy when you get(him or her)


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

When I introduced Cozette to Pippa, it was fun at first sight, LOL. But, Cozette always has been a very social girl. Before I had Cozette, when I introduced Buffy (at the Bridge) and then Spike to Tiffany, I had them meet in neutral ground-- one of the rooms that is off limits to fluffs, and first had the puppy in a doggy play yard so they could sniff but not touch. 

I have three females and one male. The girls all get along fine. 

Deborah is absolutely right about giving the older dog extra attention too. Plus, I put Cozette on one side of me and Pippa on the other when I sit on the couch-- that way they both get equal attention when I'm not actively playing with them. I think the important thing is to just gauge how your current dog is reacting to the new puppy and adjust what you are doing to that. I will also alternate who I take with me when I'm running around if I choose not to bring both.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If you want another dog and the responsibility that comes with it, then do it.  Kiwi is young enough to accept another member of the family as long as she is friendly with other dogs already which I'm sure she is. You will want to spend time with each of your dogs separately, mostly so Kiwi knows she is still important to you. Kiwi will want her own special time with you, whether it be a nice massage or brush session, a short walk, etc.

If you want a mixed breed dog, get one from a shelter. Responsible, ethical, reputable breeders do not breed mixed breed dogs. There aren't any "good" Maltipoo breeders.

It doesn't matter whether you get another female or get a male (other than making sure they are both spayed/neutered). They will get along just fine regardless of their sexes. So, if you love the girls, go with another girl!  I personally like boys much more.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

One more thing.. My new puppy is in an X pen, in the same room as my older dogs. Dewey can see the three , and they bark and play with him through the pen, when I can't supervise. I have had good luck with male or female no preference!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So my questions are:
I have a 2 yr old Maltese male. A few months ago, I added my 7 mo old female Maltese. 

1. Is getting another female a good idea? Do they tend to get along with each other? I have never had 2 females, but I did have 2 males once that did not get along that well. 

2. What is the best way to introduce them to each other? 
Maybe a park or outside in yard. Mine played alot when they met, so I'm not sure would have mattered where they met. 

3. How can I avoid jealousy and make sure they're both happy?
 I'm not sure you can totally avoid it if Kiwi is super jealous, except doing what others have mentioned. Some times it just takes time. At first my male played with the new puppy, then he realized she was here to stay and he got upset for a bit. Like, OK you can leave now! LOL. This upset me really bad for couple of days. I thought I had made a mistake. Then I knew I wanted her for ME and we would work it out. I showed him lots of love and tried to keep everything in his routine the SAME. I did not make a fuss over the new puppy in front of him. The puppy is in transition and just happy to be held and loved. So I didn't toss her right in to play, I let them come together on HIS terms. So that took a couple of weeks for him to work out his issues. Now all is fine. They play a lot and get along fine. 

4. Are there any other tips or information that would be helpful to me?[/QUOTE] 
Only to get another puppy if YOU want one, not for your present Kiwi. Some dogs do not want a playmate. I think they all prob adjust in time either way. I would go by how your Kiwi is with other dogs. I knew I wanted a female maltese puppy and Sammie loved other small dogs. So he would enjoy playing and having a buddy. He can't tell me what he thinks, but I can tell her likes being with her. 
Also- Like said before, I would rescue if I wanted a particular mixed breed. There probably are no reputable 'mixed' breeders IMO. 

Good luck.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Just wanted to add, my BF went to a mix breeder for a Maltipoo. They are all over the store bulletin boards and the newspaper here. Here is my friend trying to hold her sweet boy 'Poo' :wub: at about a year old. I don't rem his exact weight, but he is almost as big as my friend. She is 5' 4. She did not meet both parents. She was told the sire was small too. The mother was a Maltese. Father was most likely a Standard Poodle. I tried to warn her. He is a sweetheart, but not the lap dog size she thought he would be.


----------

